# Cooter at 29 days :)



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

He is getting so big! He's also starting to get some lift when he tries to fly - the photo was taken outside in the covered dog yard ( no dogs). We go out for an hour or so everyday so he can get some good exercise. He loves it! 
View attachment 16332


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling youngster! What organization band is that on the little one?

Terry


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

The band was given to me by a friend with pigeons - CPFA - it has the wrong year on it , but it identifies him as a pet if he ever gets out and into trouble kind of like a collar on a dog or cat, even without tags you know it is someones pet. I was so proud of myself for getting it on without messing up, and then realized it's upside down-LOL


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

beautiful check !


----------

